# Lone gerbil - How do I introduce another one.



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

Sonic our Gerbil died yesterday which leaves poor Nuckles all on his own. I know gerbils are not usually very happy when they are on their own so want to get another friend for him. How do I go about doing this successfully and Should I bring in two or just another single one?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how you introduce gerbils, but I know they can be difficult. If it was me, I would get a pair just incase your current gerbil doesn't accept them.

I'm sorry to hear about Sonic.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh there is someone on here that runs a gerbil rescue and they have a fantastic bit on their website on introing gerbils. Hang on and I will see if I can find the link..


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here is the link

Gerbil Introductions « Indy&#039;s Rascals Gerbil Rehome

also I think TDM has introd gerbils before so maybe drop her a message x


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi - how old is the Gerbil who is remaining? If the remaining one is older, then it's best to get two young pups to try and introduce to them - that way when the older one passes away, you are less likely to find yourself in the same situation again and they two younger ones will still have each other for company. However, if you come across a lone Gerbil needing a friend then it's stops two single Gerbils from having to live out their lives alone 

The link posted by Petitepuppet is to my website and offers a step by step guide on introducing Gerbils. Hope you find it useful.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear. I honestly wouldn't get another one as company for Nuckles. Gerbils are very difficult to socialize with another gerbil once they are adults. As I bought my gerbils I actually wanted only 2 (even though there were 3). Howevery, got the 3rd one for free as they knew they couldn't sell him on his own and he wouldn't socialize with others. Whenever my gerbils died I waited until all of them had died until I get new ones. Wouldn't want to "ruin" his last day by introducing a "rival". Even though they are alone, they are doing fine.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> So sorry to hear. I honestly wouldn't get another one as company for Nuckles. Gerbils are very difficult to socialize with another gerbil once they are adults. As I bought my gerbils I actually wanted only 2 (even though there were 3). Howevery, got the 3rd one for free as they knew they couldn't sell him on his own and he wouldn't socialize with others. Whenever my gerbils died I waited until all of them had died until I get new ones. Wouldn't want to "ruin" his last day by introducing a "rival". Even though they are alone, they are doing fine.


Sorry but I disagree. Lone Gerbils have no other option but to do "fine" as that is the situation they are in. Running my rescue for 3 years now, I have done many many introductions with Gerbils of all ages. Only once did this not work due to an extra aggressive Male. If done properly, it's a fairly straightforward process and can be done quite simply if patience and proper care is taken. I don't believe any animal that lives in social groups in the wild, such as Gerbils can be truly happy being alone - they just aren't made to be so. Obviously in some circumstances in captivity this has to be the case for various reasons, but I'd always say to at least give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

GerbilNik said:


> Hi - how old is the Gerbil who is remaining? If the remaining one is older, then it's best to get two young pups to try and introduce to them - that way when the older one passes away, you are less likely to find yourself in the same situation again and they two younger ones will still have each other for company. However, if you come across a lone Gerbil needing a friend then it's stops two single Gerbils from having to live out their lives alone
> 
> The link posted by Petitepuppet is to my website and offers a step by step guide on introducing Gerbils. Hope you find it useful.


Nuckles is only 1 & 1/2 years old. We are still looking for a friend for him. Could easily get one from pets at home but do not want to buy from a pet shop although I did look in there to see if there was a lone male gerbil in the adoption bit but there wasn't. There doesn't seem to be any gerbil breeders that live close to me and as I don't drive i'm unable to travel very far for one and have tried the local RSPCA but they haven't got any not sure where else to look. I may possibly get one from [email protected] but I don't really want to but if it makes a difference to nuckles being on his own or having a friend I think I will consider it.


----------

